# Ridgid Miter Saw stand



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

well i bought the ridgid miter saw stand #AC9945. love it. but i was concerned about the weight of my 65 lb. hitachi. i added a extra brace under the top, as unit is stood upright. any one else do any beefing up of this table.


----------

